# Вопросы-ответы > Психологические консультации >  Из крайности в крайность

## ...Людмила...

Сначала немного расскажу о себе.
В 10 лет я потеряла маму, мы в спешке переехали с семьей из другой страны, стали жить у бабушки, отношения не заладились. Не буду описывать причину, но жить нам было тяжело с ней. Сейчас она уже пожилая, не выходит из дома, очень страдает, но я не могу себя заставить ухаживать за ней так, как нужно было бы, вспоминая прошлое.
Так вот, по переходу в подростковый возраст и начались мои метания...Меня бросало в различные субкультуры, не скажу, что я себя вела низко, нет, я всегда была скромной, это наверное и не дало мне упасть... 
Будучи очень самостоятельной, я рано решила, что готова к семейной жизни, я решила остепениться. Мы прожили 2.5 года вместе. И я сбежала, по-другому это не назовешь. Все эти 2 года я чувствовала, что что-то не так, хотелось умереть, просила Бога забрать у меня жизнь, чувствовала постоянный внутренний дисбаланс. 
Я учусь на 4 курсе с преданным, через которого я и познакомилась с Сознанием Кришны, кроме этого, он оказался еще и практикующим психологом. Я знала, что он много путешествовал в Индию, а это было моей огромной мечтой, с этого то и начался наш разговор, после чего он пригласил меня на программу. Не имея никакого понятия, куда я иду, я все-же пересилила себя и пришла, было страшновато, но меня хорошо приняли, я начала ходить на программы сначала из любопытства больше. Так же он дал мне книги, которые я принесла домой. На тот момент находясь в гражданском браке, я понимала, что мои походы на программы не останутся незамеченными, но я боялась обо всем рассказать. Естественно все стало ясно, и я встретила огромнейшее непонимание, угрозы. И я в один прекрасный день ушла. Просто вышла на улицу после скандала и не вернулась больше. И я нисколько не жалею об этом. 
И вот, казалось бы все, я нашла себя, то, о чем я мечтала стало осуществляться, я начала духовно развиваться, за мной стал ухаживать преданный, мы стали встречаться. Я была в эйфории, мне помогал Бог, я это чувствовала. Все шло как по маслу! Я чувствовала, что меня ведут, мне было так хорошо.  
Не знаю, что в очередной раз произошло со мной, но настояла на расставании с этим человеком, перестала ходить на программы, т. е. в очередной раз перевернула свою жизнь с ног на голову. Меня как будто вели, я летала, чуть Господь дал мне возможность самостоятельности - я моментально слетела. 
Сейчас опять стала ходить на программы, читать книги. Хочу встретить новый год в храме... 
Не могу себя найти! Меня из крайности в крайность с такой силой бросает, ум беспокоит очень. 
Рассказ получился не очень то хорошим, но это правда, какая бы она ни была... Очень бы хотелось услышать вашего мнения. 
Харе Кришна!

----------


## Нитай дас

Харе Кришна, Людмила!
Спасибо Вам за письмо, за Вашу открытость и смелость!
Мне искренне жаль, что Ваша мама так рано оставила этот мир. Это большая утрата... 
Мало кто способен вот так смело, как Вы,  закладывать повороты в жизни. Мне даже вспомнилась песня Макаревича "... и жизнь его похожа на фруктовый кефир..." - это как раз про тех, кто живет ровно, и от этой ровности выть хочется.
Ваш характер в каком-то смысле характер нашей страны отражает и ее жителей. Спасибо, что благодаря Вам у нас есть возможность обсудить такой важный вопрос.
И мне хочется порадоваться за Вас - у Вас уникальная способность отречения от привязанностей. И давайте посмотрим, как Вы это реализуете. В стиле русских, как я понял из рассказа, Вы принимаете новые условия и обстоятельства и честно пытаетесь соответствовать им. Что происходит дальше? Происходит то, что Вы усвоили в процессе своего развития - Вы, видимо, начинаете накапливать протест. Протест накапливается из-за "несварения". Информацию и эмоции, события - все это наша психика переваривает так же, как и пищу. Как известно из аюрведы - причины болезней в непереваренной пище, которая превращается в аму (яд). Остальная пища либо усваивается, либо выводится из организма. Так и с психикой. Что первым делом в аюрведе делают - смотрят доши. Например, дисбаланс ватты приводит к импульсивности. Вот Вам информация для размышления. Можно посмотреть в инете по ключевым словам "тест дош" (вроде на сайте torsunov.ru был такой тест). Т.е. сначала можно посмотреть на себя. Глянуть одним глазком, потом другим... Что получим - реальную картину о себе. И это очень важный момент. Вот я какая! Можно расписать, что мне нравится, что не нравится и т.д. Со всех сторон внимательно смотрим и радуемся, как мама радуется ребеночку.
Что в этом процессе нам может мешать - оценки и сравнения. Это то же самое, как если мама будет на своего младенца смотреть и рассуждать "... тааак, а у соседского младенца волосы светлее и ручки по-длиннее и глаза темнее у младенца из соседнего подъезда..." и в процессе сравнения самое неприятное может произойти - оценка "... дааа, для девочки светлые волосы лучше, а у моей..." и т.п. 
Вот эта ситуация - самая большая угроза в духовной практике - ведет к оскорблениям.
Как это лечить. Как только критика началась - сразу перечисляйте 23 хороших качества той личности, кого критиковать в уме начали. Даже если это случайный прохожий - начинайте в нем искать хорошее. 23 качества! Рассматривайте внимательно все детали личности и находите 23 хорошие черты! Прославляйте эту личность за это. Это сознание пчелы по Торсунову  :smilies: .
Чего мы хотим этим добиться - перестать себя дубасить за то, что имеем свои личные особенности. Контакт со своими чувствами может быть нарушен - восстанавливаем. Прислушиваемся к своим потребностям (физическим, эмоциональным, интеллектуальным, духовным). Наше невежество тоже в каком-то смысле психологическая защита. Просто страшно столкнуться с действительностью, реальностью. Очень много всего подавлено и затолкнуто глубоко внутрь. Вот туда и надо взглянуть. И начать оттуда постепенно вынимать всяко разное. Иногда это лучше делать с поддержкой, иногда своих сил хватает. Поддержка нужна в виде психической энергии и любви, тогда проще и быстрее доставать получается...
Как сказанное у Вас откликается? Дайте, пожалуйста, обратную связь.
В ходе такой работы над собой Вы подойдете к нескольким моментам в жизни, которые Вас особенно сильно задели, причинили боль. И это дало последствия, которые можно наблюдать как в некотором смысле комплексы или сценарии - как заезженная пластинка, один и тот сюжет повторяется из раза в раз, где Ваша реакция зашкаливает без видимых на то причин, делая Ваше поведение не совсем адекватным ситуации.
Вот в эту боль уже идти одной сложно будет. Тут можно взять диск Олега Гадецкого, например, "Очищение памяти детства" и в виртуальном обществе психолога с большим любящим сердцем можно идти глубже. 
Также Вам может помогать Ваш личный опыт - ситуации в Вашей жизни, воспоминания о которых придают Вам сил и энергии - это могли быть события, которые дают Вам повод гордиться собой, уважать себя, ценить себя по-особому, ситуации, в которых Вы превзошли саму себя или сделали что-то такое, что вызвало в Вас очень глубокие переживания (соприкосновение с состраданием, добротой, бескорыстием и т.п.). Надо потрудиться и вспомнить! Сделайте себе подарок!
Соприкоснувшись с болью во время исследования себя Вы можете вспоминать эти ситуации, напитываться этим настроением и переваривать боль и обиды из прошлого.
И теперь самое важное - Ваши потребности!
За ситуациями из прошлого, которые причинили Вам боль, стоят Ваши потребности. И эти потребности НОРМАЛЬНЫЕ! Когда Вы дойдете до этого момента, начнется самое интересное. Вы сможете представить себе, как бы Вы себя ощущали, если эти потребности удовлетворяются. И это тот самый момент, когда можно напитаться силами и навсегда переварить боль и обиды из прошлого, избавиться от страха и гнева и т.п. Это сложный момент. И иногда поддержка просто необходима, чтобы выплакаться хорошенько.
Письмо у меня получилось длинным и даже начал сомневаться, соответствует ли ответ запросу... Поправьте меня, если это лишнее для Вас.
Исцеляет всегда только Господь. И без понимания, что ситуация дает нам полезный урок, невозможно исцеление. Осознав этот урок, нам будут даны новые условия развития. Полезность урока мешают осознать обиды и т.п. Все обиды в конечном счете на этот мир и на Господа. Ведь Он все знает и контролирует. Понимаете?
Постепенно от этих колючек мы избавляемся, работая над собой. И тут супер важный момент! Если Вы развиваете любовь=преданное служение Господу - тогда Вы делаете шаг вперед. Если Вы просто от проблем избавляетесь и делаете свою жизнь более комфортной - Вы делаете шаг назад в отношениях с Господом. Это очень важно. Об этом Враджендра Кумар говорит в лекции по ведической психологии на основе книги Сухотры Свами Махараджа: "... невозможно избавиться от материальных привязанностей (оков), не развивая привязанности к Господу..."
Так постепенно сердце очищается, мировоззрение становится адекватным, где в мире нет ничего, кроме любви! Это для нас хороший уровень-ориентир. Этапы этого развития подробно расписаны в вайшнавском учебнике по философии. Пожалуйста, благословите меня, чтобы и я по милости преданных шел по этой лестнице.
Теперь добавим ко всему сказанному, что копанием в себе стоит заниматься ровно настолько, насколько это способствует развитию вкуса к преданному служению=любви к Господу (Шрила Прабхупада переводит бхакти как преданное служение, потому что именно оно позволяет поселиться любви к Господу в нашем сердце). И это единственно стоящая цель.
И теперь вернемся в самое начало ответа. Нас раскачивает из стороны в сторону, из крайности в крайность. Черно-белое кино. Равновесие, которое Вам будет нравиться, достигается правильной диетой в широком смысле слова. Нужно изучить свою природу и действовать сообразно ей - это следует из Бхагавад-гиты. Понимаете? Уделите себе-любимой время. Подарите себе внимание. Дайте себе это. И позвольте принять себе это. 
Харе Кришна!

----------


## ...Людмила...

Совсем не ожидала такой развернутый ответ! Огромное спасибо! Очень благодарна))) Ваш ответ превзошел мои ожидания. 
Прошла я тест, тип Вата))) Практически все про меня, даже заболевания, и те совпали) Единственное- расхождения во внешности, и все, все остальное про меня. Так интересно о себе почитать, сидя за компьютером, и кивая головой. Нашла сайт, где очень подробно описаны типы, много рекомендаций. Буду стараться соблюдать их, посмотрим, что получится.
Мне очень запомнилась Ваша цитата о принятии себя... Да, все верно, этого и не хватает очень, ну никак не могу себя принять, постоянная неудовлетворенность собой, и от этого и всем происходящим.
Благословит Вас Бог за Вашу помощь!
Харе Кришна!

----------


## Нитай дас

Людмила, добрый день!
Спасибо Вам за ответ и за благословения! Они мне очень нужны.
Баланс дош - это хорошо. Но есть еще кое-что поинтереснее! В конечном счете, материальное тело - это одно недоразумение, и слишком заморачиваться на нем нужно. Важно поддерживать здоровье. Если грубых ошибок не допускать - все и так будет нормально. Интересно другое...
Интересна та самая неудовлетворенность!
У Вас не простая судьба. Ребенку нужно напитаться от родителей любовью, вниманием, поддержкой, заботой и т.п. Простите, что затронул болезненную тему... 
Давайте посмотрим, например, что пишет психолог Эрик Эриксон - в процессе развития личности формируется следующее (возраст/кризис/сильная сторона):
до 1года	Базальное (глубокое, базовое) доверие — базальное недоверие / Надежда
1-3 года	Автономия — стыд и сомнение / Сила воли
3-6 лет		Инициативность — вина / Цель
6-12 лет	Трудолюбие — неполноценность / Компетентность
12-19 лет	Эго-идентичность — ролевое смешение / Верность
20-25 лет	Интимность — изоляция / Любовь
26-64 года	 Продуктивность — застой / Забота
65- смерть	 Эго-интеграция — отчаяние / Мудрость
 Простите за термины... Понятно, что мы по карме все это получаем... но от этого не легче. А вот разобраться будет полезно.
Иногда можно застрять на каком-то уровне и "выпадать" из реальности в то самое прошлое, в котором что-то недополучено, не завершено, не сделано и т.п. Т.е. вроде человек взрослый с тобой разговаривает о деле, но в действительности он всеми силами пытается вернуть возможность исправить что-то в прошлом. Понимаете? И для такого человека, например, будет естественно ожидать от мужа заботы отца или от жены заботы мамы. Такой человек будет постоянно "приглашать" в такие отношения и, встретив непонимания, может страдать... 
Так в психике человека появляются противоречивые компоненты, например, одна часть будет пытаться адаптироваться в мире, работать и т.п., вторая будет кричать о нереализованной потребности. "Интересы" этих двух частей могут расходиться очень сильно. Так возникают напряжения, поглощающие нашу жизненную энергию. 
Можно только догадываться, за что нам такое по судьбе положено, но обязательно надо урок извлечь, например, ... вот так поступать нехорошо (обижать слабого [ребенка], навязывать свое мнение грубо, бросать и т.п.). Это очень важно. И чтобы эти уроки извлечь, нужно от боли избавляться, прорабатывать эти проблемы. Каким образом? Уделять внимание себе любимой. 
Неудовлетворенность может говорить о том, что ум желает наслаждаться, а Ваше тело, поведение и т.п. не подходят в достаточной мере для наслаждения ума. Понимаете? Это качество номер раз, с которым предстоит работать (в смысле работать над умом). Дальше - больше. Не получая своего, ум провоцирует манипуляционные действия. Через угрозы и страх, через упреки и чувство вины и т.п. идет попытка заставить самого себя соответствовать запросам ума. Это качество номер два, с которым предстоит работать. 
Как это исправляется - обратными действиями - любовью. Что это значит? Любовь=служение. Через проявление заботы и служение. Нужно позаботиться о себе. Так можно будет не только решить проблемы свои, но и обрести уникальный навык, который можно будет применять к другим. Понимаете? Через служение. 
Как ни крути, нужно развивать хорошие качества. Иначе даже самому себе помочь будет трудно. Но развивая хорошие качества, человек обретает истинное благо и счастье. Все очень просто. Собственно об этом же и речь идет, когда говорят о повышении гун в жизни человека. 
Человек учится действовать сообразно своей природе - сначала материальной, но затем и духовной (или сразу и то и другое). Ведь истинная природа - духовная.
Еще раз простите за информационный перегруз. Завалил Вас... Пожалуйста, дайте обратную связь, когда сочтете нужным.
Удачи!
Харе Кришна!

----------


## ...Людмила...

Здравствуйте! Еще раз огромное спасибо за внимание, очень здорово, что есть такие люди, как Вы.
На счет болезненности темы- я за 11 лет уже по возможности смирилась с потерей, насколько это можно. Моя мама была очень светлым человеком, все ее запомнили такой. Знаете, она мне очень мало снилась, года два назад приснилась в очень интересном сне. Она не смотрела на меня, занималась готовкой, не поворачиваясь ко мне, разговаривала со мной, я спросила ее, почему она ушла, она, глянула на меня, отвернулась сразу, и недовольная моим вопросом, как будто торопясь ответила мне "ЕМУ тоже нужны ангелы". Я и так понимала это, но после сна мне вообще стало понятно почему так...
Да, я понимаю Вас, по поводу незавершенности, недополученности в прошлом... Я стараюсь возвращаться мысленно в некоторые ситуации, которые тем или иным способом повлияли на меня, которые я хотела бы исправить.. Но, я мысленно веду себя грубо с теми людьми, которые меня обидели, я им начинаю хамить. И никак не могу вести себя иначе. Хочется сделать больно.
По поводу "уделять время себе любимой". Вы как во воду смотрели))) Мне друзья говорят, что я слишком много стараюсь для своей семьи сделать, что не по силам, слишком много беру на себя. Но как я могу по-другому? У меня младший брат, отец, бабушка? Естесственно, даже живя отдельно, я постоянно стараюсь приезжать, готовить-убирать... И времени на себя маловато остается, конечно. Но. В последнее время я немножко "отпустила" ситуацию... стала реже приезжать, а когда приезжаю, не ношусь по дому с веником, а просто отдыхаю. Но, опять же, не чувствую удовлетворения! Чувствую себя никчемной, что никак не помогаю, хотя это моя прямая обязанность. Короче и так и так плохо. Завтра собираюсь ехать в храм, новый год отмечать с преданными. И опять чувствую себя виноватой. Что меня не будет дома. Прям на 2 части хоть разорвись. 
Служение... Имеете в виду служение Богу? Или окружающим? 
Про хорошие качества. Я ОЧЕНЬ стараюсь их развить, имея временами несдержанный характер, молчу, уступаю, помогаю, в общем очень стараюсь развить их. Но! Чем больше стараюсь- тем больше всякой простите, дряни в голове становится больше, похоже на экзерцизм))) Как будто изгоняю из себя все плохое, и это плохое ото всюду и во всем пытается себя проявить. А еще я боюсь, что развивая хорошее, можешь остаться без защиты, что недоброжелателям будет проще сделать тебе плохо.
Вот вроде и все. 
Хочу поздравить Вас с наступающим новым годом! И еще раз поблагодарить.
Харе Кришна!

----------


## Нитай дас

Харе Кришна, Людмила!
Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
Спасибо Вам за поздравления - взаимно!
Мне кажется, можно сделать некоторую паузу, Вы посмотрите, может быть что-то попробуете поменять в жизни, может обстоятельства изменятся...
Будем оставаться на связи! 
По поводу служения... Непосредственно Господу как мы можем служить? Есть разные способы преданного служения. Основные четко определены у вайшнавов. Раз уж зашла речь о служении, то хочу обратить Ваше внимание на один тонкий и важный момент - иногда трудно научиться служить другим, не научившись заботиться о себе. Выслуживаться мы легко умеем, а вот служить с любовью, ответственно - этот навык нужно обрести. И хорошим признаком обретения такого навыка является внутренний покой, удовлетворенность, радость, нет зависимости от результата (в хорошем смысле). Понимаете? Служение в любом случае полезно. Но служение с искренней любовью - очень ценно и радостно. 
Иногда преданные могут годами заниматься служением, а вкуса все нет и нет, удовлетворения нет и нет, вопросы и претензии зато нарастают иногда. Даже в отношениях с духовным учителем бывают проблемы - преданный сбрасывает с себя ответственность и ждет родительской заботы, например. Отношения ответственной заботы/служения/любви трудно построить с другими, пока по отношению к себе не научился всего этого проявлять. Это очень тонкий момент, т.к. тут легко соскочить в другую крайность - вскармливание ума, ублажение своих чувств чрезмерное. Тем ни менее, Вы личность, у Вас есть своя природа, потребности - все это требует серьезного отношения и теплоты. Бросая себя, игнорируя природу и потребности, закрывая глаза на проблемы, которые нужно решать, человек вряд ли сможет дать что-то ценное другим. Понимаете? 
Целостная личность - означает контакт с самим собой, со своими чувствами и здравый смысл. Тогда колебания маятника "как мне поступить" будет иным - задачи Вам будут даны более сложного порядка. Помните, как Юдхиштхире на Курукшетре надо было сказать неправду? Этого хотел Господь, но Юдхиштхира всегда говорил только правду... Это я к тому, что приключения не прекратятся, но станут совсем другого уровня. 
И еще раз важно отметить, что психика женщины отличается - больше сомнений, колебаний. Пожалуйста, учтите это и не ждите и не требуйте от себя невозможного. Постарайтесь обрести такую защиту со сторону мужчин, которая позволит Вам советоваться, принимать наставления. Отец дочери дает такое покровительство до замужества. Затем муж. Это очень важно. 
На этом остановлюсь...
Поздравляю Вас и всех посетителей форума с праздником Нового Года и желаю Всем душевного равновесия и вкуса к служению!
Харе Кришна!

----------


## ...Людмила...

Спасибо за поздравления и Ваш ответ! 
Вы дали мнео чень ценную информацию, буду работать) При появлении первых результатов- сообщу) 
Харе Кришна!

----------

